# How does getting banned work?



## Cannabliss88 (Jun 18, 2014)

Is this website like the dictatorships known as Grasscity and the Shroomery where you can be arbitrarily permabanned even if you don't break an actual rule at the discretion of the moderators simply because you posted content they don't like or do we have more rights here?

I have read the rules page and it seems vague to me on what is and isn't allowed. Obviously you can't break any laws on the site and I know its against the rules to bully, harass, call names but is there a more specific set of rules and what happens if you get an infraction? Do you get a warning first or are you just banned?

Also if you end up banned (not that I have any such intention) are you allowed to create a new account?

The main thing I want to know is if you can be banned purely at the discretion of a moderator without having concretely broken any actual rule?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 18, 2014)

let me put it this way, if you're a some what normal member, who just converses with others and don't stir the pot, you've got nothing to worry about.. i've been here over 5 years, and never got an infraction or w/e... 
umm, imo, if you get banned here, you've got to pretty much be asking for it, and ignore several warnings from the moderators here.. i think you get 3 warnings, and you're gone.. some times for a few days, some times forever, it depends on what you did wrong though..
ummm, idk about opening a new account if you get banned.. i know people who do it, but that's about i know of it tbh..

so, in summary, treat others the way you like to be treated, and everything should go fine.. oh yeah, staying out of the politics section might help a bit, lol, joke, well, kind of at least.. 
imo, just don't worry about being banned, and it won't happen so long as you're not a complete idiot and or out to start shit..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)

welp... not postin the borderline pedo male erotica may help you stick around... that was you (Cannabliss) wasn't it? lol

I've gone all-out to get banned here and I was only warned once, so I gave up even trying. If it again becomes customary for my more inflammatory posts to get deleted, then I'll no longer post here.


----------



## Cannabliss88 (Jun 19, 2014)

It seems there is more tolerance here. People say all kinds of shit and the moderators aren't all over their ass.

I did reread the rules and it appears that moderators do have the right to interpret what they deem breaking the rules at their own discretion like other forums but of course it is basically their forum and they want to keep people from ruining it so its understandable.

I suppose, the more I think about it, there is always a very grey area between what is ok and what's not as its all subjective to personal interpretation.

I feel better hearing you guys assure me that this place is hard to get banned from. I certainly hope I get a fair warning if I'm ever out of line before being banned.

At any rate this forum is obviously far more patient and fair than Nazi-Shroomery, where I was EntheogenicJourney and Soviet-Grasscity, where I was Cannabliss88, both of which I recommend people avoid at all costs. The moderators there are on severe power trips and act like dictators who make their own rules but you live and you learn. Some forums are dictatorships and that's just how it is. Its good they banned me before I wasted more of my time there.


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2014)

posting pictures asking about a childs body is cause for a thread deletion.
thats stepping the boundaries a bit mate.

not going to ban you for it. but dont do it again.


you will always get 3 warnings before you get banned.


----------



## Cannabliss88 (Jun 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> welp... not postin the borderline pedo male erotica may help you stick around... that was you (Cannabliss) wasn't it? lol
> 
> I've gone all-out to get banned here and I was only warned once, so I gave up even trying. If it again becomes customary for my more inflammatory posts to get deleted, then I'll no longer post here.


For the record they delete threads without warning. What happens to me next determines how they deal with a picture that bothers them.

This w


sunni said:


> posting pictures asking about a childs body is cause for a thread deletion.
> thats stepping the boundaries a bit mate.
> 
> not going to ban you for it. but dont do it again.
> ...


Then you may gladly ban me.


----------



## Cannabliss88 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 19, 2014)

Just read some old threads. On a lot of sites you'll find many long and very informative posts by people who have subsequently been banned. You never see that here. Only trolls who contribute nothing seem to get banned.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 20, 2014)

finshaggy
the stuff this guy used to spew out of his flapper hole was astounding. and most people actually bought into it. face palm!!
askajoke
another idiot who had nothing better than to troll around and making useless threads.


----------



## vostok (Jun 20, 2014)

Observe & Report said:


> Just read some old threads. On a lot of sites you'll find many long and very informative posts by people who have subsequently been banned. You never see that here. Only trolls who contribute nothing seem to get banned.


Dude I totally agree, many many old and grate sites have posts that detail and teach noobs to do great stuff, and after wading thru 25 plus pages on just one subject, you see that the OP's be banned for some reason ...bummer over and over ...I wonder what can be done about that...?


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

vostok said:


> Dude I totally agree, many many old and grate sites have posts that detail and teach noobs to do great stuff, and after wading thru 25 plus pages on just one subject, you see that the OP's be banned for some reason ...bummer over and over ...I wonder what can be done about that...?


they have been banned for other reasons sometimes its not what you think


----------



## charface (Jun 21, 2014)

Consider yourself pre emptivly banned.
Just not sure about yer gib.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

You wanna talk Natzi site....go too Stonerhaven.com What a freaking joke! The old buggers just ban people with no explanantion, or remove posts, or fix competitions, or take away Mod status with no explanation....etc......it goes on and on there!!! lol Old grumpy fart Haven!!! Fall in line and do as your told....and god knows, don't ever disagree with a MOD(75% of site is mods)......lmao


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> You wanna talk Natzi site....go too Stonerhaven.com What a freaking joke! The old buggers just ban people with no explanantion, or remove posts, or fix competitions, or take away Mod status with no explanation....etc......it goes on and on there!!! lol Old grumpy fart Haven!!! Fall in line and do as your told....and god knows, don't ever disagree with a MOD(75% of site is mods)......lmao


like anyone who signs up and is deemed so becomes a mod there. not like they have spam or anything i seen you got banned what happend?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jun 21, 2014)

When you get banned here, you will be taken out back by the dumpster and shot twice in the crotch, when you hend over in agony an ice pick will be inserted firmly into your ear canal.

Needless to mention our trash service is family owned.

Lol j/k


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

The people that do as their told....and "know their role"....get promoted.....the people that speak their mind and have a brain of their own....stay members with no say in anything, lol.....Are you not already their sunni? lmao Sad part is the guy who owns the site is a great guy(stoner), but unfortunately he lets the "Mods" make(or not make) the decisions that force people to leave the site.....


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> The people that do as their told....and "know their role"....get promoted.....the people that speak their mind and have a brain of their own....stay members with no say in anything, lol.....Are you not already their sunni? lmao


i left when the surge of riu people went there.
i originally went there as a "vacation" , than it became riu

also was on there for Dr.GreenHorn but now hes done so


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i left when the surge of riu people went there.
> i originally went there as a "vacation" , than it became riu
> 
> also was on there for Dr.GreenHorn but now hes done so


 
Pleased to meet ya Sunni.......You are not missing anything........Accept the RIU bashing......although I believe I was one of the bashers at one point....lol.....My bad! 

By the way...I heard good things about Dr Greenhorn....


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

Best part is.....you just get banned.....no explanation, no pm regarding....no nothing....They took a buddy of mines("cashcropper") MOD status, and didn't even send him a message saying why? One day he's there...he's a mod...next time he's not...no private message saying why....nothing! That's StonerHaven!! lol Great guy too "Cashcropper"!


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> Best part is.....you just get banned.....no explanation, no pm regarding....no nothing....They took a buddy of mines("cashcropper") MOD status, and didn't even send him a message saying why? One day he's there...he's a mod...next time he's not...no private message saying why....nothing! That's StonerHaven!! lol Great guy too "Cashcropper"!


we will delete or edit posts without telling you 
if you continue to post the same thing we delete over nad over again we will message you but generally the user knows why its being deleted in the first place.

do you get warnings before being banned?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

You were there when I was there Sunni....no? They do not warn you regarding getting banned...or warning points....lol......Place is a Gong Show!  lol If you do not "fall in line"...your a memory!  Best part is...they use the term "family" all the time..." we are just one big family" lmao I guess myself and all the others with their own ideas.......were the black sheep!! lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> You were there when I was there Sunni....no? They do not warn you regarding getting banned...or warning points....lol......Place is a Gong Show!  lol If you do not "fall in line"...your a memory!  Best part is...they use the term "family" all the time..." we are just one big family" lmao I guess myself and all the others with their own ideas.......were the black sheep!! lol


i never personally had a problem over there.
i just left cause whats the point of being on riu when i have riu 

riu is not a family....maybe a giant dysfunctional one LOL


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i never personally had a problem over there.
> i just left cause whats the point of being on riu when i have riu
> 
> riu is not a family....maybe a giant dysfunctional one LOL


you mean a standard american one?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> let me put it this way, if you're a some what normal member, who just converses with others and don't stir the pot, you've got nothing to worry about.. i've been here over 5 years, and never got an infraction or w/e...
> umm, imo, if you get banned here, you've got to pretty much be asking for it, and ignore several warnings from the moderators here.. i think you get 3 warnings, and you're gone.. some times for a few days, some times forever, it depends on what you did wrong though..
> ummm, idk about opening a new account if you get banned.. i know people who do it, but that's about i know of it tbh..
> 
> ...





Cannabliss88 said:


> It seems there is more tolerance here. People say all kinds of shit and the moderators aren't all over their ass.
> 
> I did reread the rules and it appears that moderators do have the right to interpret what they deem breaking the rules at their own discretion like other forums but of course it is basically their forum and they want to keep people from ruining it so its understandable.
> 
> ...


 
This site is tolerant....they will not ban you for being a dick....once.....if you get banned here.....you wanted too! Trust me!


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

OP in question here went on a fucking rampage so i banned him he got pissed off cause
i deleted his thread

I made a judgement call that shirtless pics of boys under 18 between the ages of 6-17 , along in their underwear i believe it was titled like i like pushing boundries or something
was borderline child porno and i didnt want it on the website

so he nuts screaming the N word and shit


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> maybe a giant dysfunctional one LOL


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

And now, for something completely different........Med Man's "Headband"......one of the best strains I have discovered....out of Canada......of course! lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 21, 2014)

he was a twit. good riddance.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> OP in question here went on a fucking rampage so i banned him he got pissed off cause
> i deleted his thread
> 
> I made a judgement call that shirtless pics of boys under 18 between the ages of 6-17 , along in their underwear i believe it was titled like i like pushing boundries or something
> ...


I put a video of my daughter(15yrs) on FB.....it was her trip too Disneyland....they erased it, and it dawned on me there were parts of video around pool....I understand that.....I would of erased that post from that guy too! 

I used to hear stories about this "Censored" being the biggest jackass on RIU....is that who got banned? Maybe Fab? Either way...they both should go! lol

I suppose when anything comes down to a judgement call by one Mod.......and not a group vote.....you are going to run into problems....We all think differently and whats offensive to one person, may not be too another....


----------



## vostok (Jun 21, 2014)

That child porn shit is getting right out of hand too, these sick fucks are using TOR, and running the dark net, jee I thought only heavy drug users(heroin, crack, etc) used that side of the web, one time I caught one of these fucks, and as I was 'questioning' him...he still swore blind that he was innocent, and it was normal behavior ...sorry the guy was never seen again ...shame ..it was his attitude that pissed me off ...that as he was doing it in private and it was secret ..that it was ok ...no fucking way, and why are these pedophiles old and married, gets me...?


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> I put a video of my daughter(15yrs) on FB.....it was her trip too Disneyland....they erased it, and it dawned on me there were parts of video around pool....I understand that.....I would of erased that post from that guy too!
> 
> I used to hear stories about this "Censored" being the biggest jackass on RIU....is that who got banned? Maybe Fab? Either way...they both should go! lol
> 
> I suppose when anything comes down to a judgement call by one Mod.......and not a group vote.....you are going to run into problems....We all think differently and whats offensive to one person, may not be too another....


Well we have a set of rules we follow , but some stuff hits grey area there's always two sides to each story though
Fab was a very heavy drinker he would post a lot f hit when drunk that really had no place here I hope he is better though


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jun 21, 2014)

I liked the old RIU better, before it was offline and restored with new format and rules.

I still pop into RIU a little here and there but I'm definitely not around as much as I used to be. I see a lot of posts I think about replying, but then I think why bother, and I don't reply.

I suppose us stoner types tend to rebel against structured existence. Your site, your rules, but is it good for the community? I think not.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I liked the old RIU better, before it was offline and restored with new format and rules.
> 
> I still pop into RIU a little here and there but I'm definitely not around as much as I used to be. I see a lot of posts I think about replying, but then I think why bother, and I don't reply.
> 
> I suppose us stoner types tend to rebel against structured existence. Your site, your rules, but is it good for the community? I think not.


no rules changed snaps! ,


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jun 22, 2014)

Im sorry. I imagined a notice that showed up stating one basically can't cuss someone out anymore.

My freedom of speech means a great deal to me. 

I get that it's your forum, and therefore choose I coexist when it suits me. It suits me much less when I must temper my language such that those with vaginally deformed ear canals might continue to indulge themselves in a sanitized world void of the coarseness associated with freedom of speech.

Not that I'm saying this freedom of speech always brings out the best in people, in fact the contrary is probably prevelant to some degree. However, a few poorly worded, even hostile posts shouldn't ruin it for the rest.

Rarely one will even find, upon close examination, that indeed there is merit to such an offensive post. Pretty much everything my forefathers "posted" as English colonists was deemed as rather offensive and intolerable by king George.

Thusly it is my firm belief that no matter how offensive someones words may be, it is not my right to censor them. My right lies in my response to their afront and it's ability to appropriately convey my position.

Initially when I first joined this forum, it was the freedom of expression and overall lack of censorship that attracted me. Let this mindset reign.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Im sorry. I imagined a notice that showed up stating one basically can't cuss someone out anymore.
> 
> My freedom of speech means a great deal to me.
> 
> ...


its not my forum at all im just a mod

i think youre talking about the bolded blurb in the cafe part ?
that rule has always been in place and has always be "enforced" just when the new format came it showed that rule in bold i think admin put it there

there is still a huge freedom of speech we just and never have allowed people to straight up name call and fight...
it may be freedom of speech but for the hundreds of over users reading someones bullshit drama for 40 pages its annoying and we dont wanna read it lol ya know? so mods delete it or edit certain parts, which when someones signs up the TOS states we can do ....thats why you gotta click agree


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello Sunni.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

FAB for MOD? lol


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

Sunni.....are you giving "Damann" the cold shoulder? lol


----------



## panhead (Jun 22, 2014)

I want to know why your so worried about being banned ? and why your asking about IP banning ? Then i read comments about you posting pictures of children where the toplc of sexual orientation is spoken about , hopefully your not one of the guys who gets his jollys from posting crazy shit & seeing exactly where this site will draw the line with obscene material , then after finding out exactly how far you can push buttons by getting banned comming right back with a different username , then under the new name ride a fine line where the degree of vulgarity is one notch under banning . 

Hopefully your not one of those .


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> Sunni.....are you giving "Damann" the cold shoulder? lol


Yes...Yes she is. Here I thought she was a cutie too.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

panhead said:


> I want to know why your so worried about being banned ? and why your asking about IP banning ? Then i read comments about you posting pictures of children where the toplc of sexual orientation is spoken about , hopefully your not one of the guys who gets his jollys from posting crazy shit & seeing exactly where this site will draw the line with obscene material , then after finding out exactly how far you can push buttons by getting banned comming right back with a different username , then under the new name ride a fine line where the degree of vulgarity is one notch under banning .
> 
> Hopefully your not one of those .


Dude is a Pedophile.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

She is a cutie......problem is.....she knows it!!! lol  Where is that post from? Was that too me? lmao What a weirdo!  lol

Hey Panhead.........lol........Hopefully your not a paranoid scitszo... lol


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> She is a cutie......problem is.....she knows it!!! lol


And that makes her a ____


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2014)

As said, if you're banned, its normally for s good reason. A damned good reason, based on the number of people who havnt been banned.

That said though, there are certainly moderators who like to create their own personal set of forum rules and moderate based on that alone. Posts often get deleted or threads closed purely because a moderator doesn't like it, regardless of it keeping with all published forum rules.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> Dude is a Pedophile.


Dude is a MOD???????? lmao


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> And that makes her a ____


 
SNOB..........lol JK.....Sunni is great! I enjoy talking with ......her? lol


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> Dude is a MOD???????? lmao


Call it as I see it. Had pictures of young boys in underwear. What would you call it???


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Damann.......If that's true that's definitely disturbing....as I have children!  Anyways....its nice too meet a new fellow grower that's cool! Hats off too ya Damann! You Damann! lol 

Bud porn time?........YIPPPPPPPP......lol GDP Candyland almost done!


----------



## panhead (Jun 22, 2014)

I posted before reading sunni's post about the kiddy porn thread titled i like pushing boundries , i had a feeling some screwy shit was gonna happen with this cat but it appears its allready happened .

I can see the writing on the wall with this cat , its gonna be months of filth filled threads before he looses interest & moves on to another site .


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

Exuse me.....but.....Who's cat....is this guy talking about? lol


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

Damann...Unclephuck must of been a real "Gem" lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

panhead said:


> I posted before reading sunni's post about the kiddy porn thread titled i like pushing boundries , i had a feeling some screwy shit was gonna happen with this cat but it appears its allready happened .
> 
> I can see the writing on the wall with this cat , its gonna be months of filth filled threads before he looses interest & moves on to another site .


we banned him already lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> Yes...Yes she is. Here I thought she was a cutie too.


il iked your post hi da mann


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> il iked your post hi da mann


I know you did. You have not chewed my azz around here yet so I thought I would remind you of the scoundrel I am.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> I know you did. You have not chewed my azz around here yet so I thought I would remind you of the scoundrel I am.


it was deleted within 1 minute


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

No worry's Sunni....Warriorbuds will be on his best behavior....even if panhead don't like me?


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> it was deleted within 1 minute


Thats right. You dont eat steak. How about the Oyster?


----------



## panhead (Jun 24, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> No worry's Sunni....Warriorbuds will be on his best behavior....even if panhead don't like me?


I dont dislike you at all , infact im pretty sure i dont know you but i could be wrong , after living thru the drug eras of the 60's & 70's & smokin dope for 50 yrs im lucky im not wearing a big ole itchy diaper & calling everybody charlie , if ive given you reason to think i dislike you refresh my memory .


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> we banned him already lol


believe he's back - (DoinFreedomofSpeech)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-are-you-listening-to.452000/page-358


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 1, 2014)

This site is by far the best and the only one I use now. Used to use a few just for variety, but they all suck big time and as you say dictatorships. I was on one site where I got banned for voicing an opinion, not only that, but they edited what I said so that my point wasn't being made the way I made it. Never felt so violated in my life.


----------



## GreatGatsbycannabis (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> we will delete or edit posts without telling you
> if you continue to post the same thing we delete over nad over again we will message you but generally the user knows why its being deleted in the first place.
> 
> do you get warnings before being banned?


NExT TIME ADMIN IF YOU GET JEALOUS OR DONT LIKE MY POST SEND A WARNING FIRST OKAY. THANLS (CEBUCANNABIS)


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatGatsbycannabis said:


> NExT TIME ADMIN IF YOU GET JEALOUS OR DONT LIKE MY POST SEND A WARNING FIRST OKAY. THANLS (CEBUCANNABIS)


Well first off you have two accounts
That's is considered an instant ban
Second I have no reason to be jealous of you
And third you were spamming the forum

and lastly we can ban you for anything we wish it's our forum notnyours


----------

